# Cassie is Missing!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cassie is our 11 year old cat. We've had her since she was about 6 weeks old. My son, and his friend, claimed she followed them home but I think it was more like they carried her home. Nonetheless, we attempted to find her owners (with no success) and we ended up keeping her. 

We let her out yesterday afternoon and we haven't seen her since. Typically she doesn't leave the yard and when she does, she goes next door. We've never had an issue with her roaming the streets. It is really odd for her to miss a meal, which is why we are so concerned about her. We've contacted the local humane society, placed ads on the local classifieds and walked around our neighbourhood several times calling her. 

She's a wonderful cat and the thought of losing her is making me absolutely sick. 

Please pray for Cassie's safe return!!!!!!! This is one of my favorite pictures of her taken last summer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll keep Cassie and your family in my thoughts and prayers that she's home safe and sound quickly. She's beautiful btw.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww, she such a cute kitty. Praying she gets home safe.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking positive thoughts for Cassie.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Take a look at this page:

http://www.missingpetpartnership.org/recovery-lostcat.php

[ This is my favorite site to direct people to in regards to lost pets... LOTS of great info, very much worth a read!]


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cassie looks like a sweet kitty....I hope she is ok and comes home soon.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Cassie  Please come home safe and sound!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Cassie, stop scaring your people and come home. I'll keep your pretty kitty in my thoughts.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cassie is beautiful! We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a pretty girl. Hoping she is already home with you now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep saying a prayer that Cassie comes home. My little Starr kitty just got out tongiht and I freaked out for the 5 minites she was outside, so I can imagine how scared you are. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We live on acreage and our outdoor cat is sometimes gone for a day or two hunting in the woods. He always shows up. He too was a stray and has never liked being indoors. I worry when I don't see him around but he loves the freedom. A.J. is almost 14 y.o. 

I hope your girl comes home soon.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Put food and water out by the front and back doors...or anywhere around the house where Cassie likes to hang out or sleep!

I really hope you find your girl!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Make up some flyers asking your neighbors to check their garages and sheds. Back when I had indoor/outdoor cats, one of mine disappeared. We had a nice weekend the day he disappeared and I think he got into someone's shed. When he came home, he was totally filthy, especially his front paws like he had been digging at something, and skinny as could be. He had been gone for 8 days. He never wandered again, and soon afterwards, I made him a totally indoor cat and he loved it. I couldn't have put him back outside if I had wanted to.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope that Cassie makes her way home safe and sound soon! My Mindy is an outdoor cat and sometimes she is gone for a few days at a time. Maybe Cassie just followed her nose a little too far! Keep us posted please!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news about Cassie? She is a lovely kitty, and I hope she is home safely now.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My cat, Reggie, slipped out a few times when he was alive. We were so lucky to always find him! One thing that the humane society told me, that turned out to be absolutely true, in our case, was that cats rarely wander further than 4 houses away from their home. If it's possible to really search every inch of those parameters, you might have some luck. I'll say prayers for her safe return!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of your prayers and good thoughts....unfortunately Cassie hasn't returned home yet. I was really hoping I would hear here meowing at 2:00 in the morning wanting in.....but no such luck. I'm really hoping someone has picked her up and will take her to the Humane Society tomorrow. We are really close to the creek area and coyotes have been known to hang out there.....that part really scares me. I just can't see her wandering even that far....

Crossing my fingers that she will safely make her way home to her family!! I feel so bad because most people probably don't even realize we have a cat as everything is always "all about the dogs". 

Thanks again for your good thoughts......I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope she turns up today, sooner rather than later! She is a beautiful kitty! If the humane society is open, go take a look around. One thing I've learned from other people missing their pets is to NOT just call and ask if they have a cat that looks like the one that's gone missing. 

My best friend lost her cat for 5 days and kept calling the humane society to ask if a black and white fat cat had been picked up. They kept telling her no until I eventually drove down to the humane society to doublecheck and there he was! He had gotten picked up the same day he'd gone "missing". No idea why they didn't tell her they HAD picked up a black and white fat cat, but there it was. 

Another friend's boxer ended up at the humane society after getting free from the yard and she was calling every day...we drove down there and again, the missing dog was there. She asked why they kept saying they didn't have a boxer and the person said he had been marked as a pitbull X...

Definitely go check out animal control if they're open. Fingers crossed you get back your pretty girl today!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope Cassie returns home soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she returns home soon.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed that Cassie finds her way home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Cassie, come home!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If you haven't already done so, go knock on all your neighbors' doors and let them know about Cassie being missing. Ask them to check garages, sheds, even garbage cans! I had a little kitty go missing for ten days once; she'd gotten stuck under a neighbor's wood pile in a blizzard. Fingers crossed that your kitty shows up soon...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cassie please come home. Your family is missing you. I pray you are safe and sound.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Is she home yet?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Laurie started this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=80652

Cassie is home safe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassie*

Thank God that Cassie is home safe!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

One of their 'possibilities' for an indoor/outdoor cat happened to me.

In 1994 I had the exterior of the house remodeled. It must have scared Podo, my then 12 year old Siamese, because he disappeared.

For _months_.

About 2-3 months later I thought I caught a glimpse of him across the street. I went across the street and talked to the neighbors kid, and found out he had been there the entire time!

For lack of a better description, he had joined a 'cat gang' and was living over there, munching out on cat food that this kid kept out for what he thought were homeless cats.

The whole 2-3 months he was right across the street.

I had one hell of a time getting him back in the house. Once I knew where he was, we tried for a week to catch him. It wasn't happening. He was just too fast.

So one night I put some food out and just sat there in the driveway calling him. About an hour later he came walking up the driveway. He got within 10 feet of me. It took me almost 30 minutes to get him the last 10 feet but I was finally able to grab him.

I brought him in and closed up the dog door. I wanted him to be assured he was indeed home.

After a couple of days, when I was sure he knew where all his favorite old sleeping spots and stuff were, and that the dogs were happy to have him back, I took the block off the dog door.

For the next 4 years he came and went normally, just like he did the 12 years before the incident.

It was the weirdest ****** thing...



RedDogs said:


> Take a look at this page:
> 
> http://www.missingpetpartnership.org/recovery-lostcat.php
> 
> [ This is my favorite site to direct people to in regards to lost pets... LOTS of great info, very much worth a read!]


----------

